# What to take from US to Ausi



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I recently got 189 visa for Australia. We are planning to move permanently sometime in May/June and wondering what should we take from US to Australia. Following are some of the things I am thinking of buying new,

1.Fridge: My sis told me for same amount of money , fridge available in US are bigger and fancier. Thing to consider is its 60Hz power supply in US vs 50z in Ausi. 
2. Washer / Dryer : Same issues as fridge. 
3. Clothes: Enough to last 2 yrs 
4. Furniture : Is it worth buying in US vs in Ausi?
5. Utensils : Worth buying in US as there is more choice. 
6. Electronics; TV , Blu ray player.

Expats who moved from US , please feel free to pitch in and share experience.

Cheers,


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

My guess is the cost of shipping appliances like fridges, washers and dryers would negate any savings over buying them in Australia. And you would need to get a transformer for the appliances. Our fridge is much smaller than our old one but we also live in an apartment and it can't support more than an apartment-sized fridge. Our 7 kg LG washer was $600 and 6 kg dryer was $400. Given the climate, a lot of people dry their clothes outside anyway (myself included).

Furniture is definitely more expensive and even IKEA is more expensive here than in the US (I think "A Current Affair" even did an expose about it). But again, there's the cost of shipping so you'd have to figure out if that's worth it to you.

As for TVs/blu-ray etc., I would buy those in Australia. Most of those items sold in the US only support NTSC which is incompatible with PAL which is used here. There are converters that you can use to convert NTSC to PAL but that seems like more trouble than it's worth. TVs are really not that expensive here, neither are blu-ray players.

Utensils? Those are so cheap here, seems like a waste of luggage space to buy them in the States and lug them over here.

I would buy linens in the US though - I wish I had done that. They're really expensive here for some reason and are generally pretty crappy. As for clothes, they do sell them here you know!


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> My guess is the cost of shipping appliances like fridges, washers and dryers would negate any savings over buying them in Australia. And you would need to get a transformer for the appliances. Our fridge is much smaller than our old one but we also live in an apartment and it can't support more than an apartment-sized fridge. Our 7 kg LG washer was $600 and 6 kg dryer was $400. Given the climate, a lot of people dry their clothes outside anyway (myself included).
> 
> Furniture is definitely more expensive and even IKEA is more expensive here than in the US (I think "A Current Affair" even did an expose about it). But again, there's the cost of shipping so you'd have to figure out if that's worth it to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience!!!
I have stuff which I cant take on plane and at same time not enough for container. Therefore my guess was taking all these from here will cover container cost in price difference and save me hassle of buying there.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I see. In that case, I would probably skip the appliances but perhaps buy your furniture state-side and ship it along with your other stuff. I think that having to get transformers and various converters to get them to work here would be a real hassle honestly.

I did bring my PS3 over from the States. I don't use it as much for video games (although games purchased in the US and Oz work on it) as I do for playing Netflix and Hulu, which I think are essential for expats since Australian television is pretty horrible. (They play reruns of Happy Days!) I think I was reading somewhere that Australia has the highest rate of media piracy in the Western world because so many people download TV shows here.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

We move to WA few months ago .We planned 4 months ahead and sold everything on Craigslist- Cars, furniture, electronics,kitchen stuff , etc. Selling each and every item in the house was quite a draining process , but it was worth it. We arrived here conveniently with just ours bags and felt as if we moved states in US. Then we bought everything here .. ah .. the joy of shopping !

To ship heavy stuff like you mentioned, you would need a container . Even if you go for smallest container that is 20 ft , I am assuming it will cost $ 4000 +. Add to that the shipping and labor to move it form the port to you house . 

Ikea furniture is around 10-12% more expensive than US. For example:
Ikea dining table in US: $249
BJURSTA Extendable table - brown - IKEA

Some table in OZ : $279
BJURSTA Extendable table - brown - IKEA

One thing that is different is that there is lot of variety here. Unlike US where the only options are big retail chains , here you can find indi shops with cool styles .
Sometimes you get really good bargains on the stylish stuff at the indi stores.

One of the other cost effective method is to fill up a box with various items and then have it shipped via USPS or other cheap ocean shipping company. I know one of my manager has her relative ship a box from US every 3 months . Once you are here you can see whats seems expensive to you & shipable from US , request your family /friends to buy it online/ from store in US and then have them send a collective ocean shipment box.

Being close to Asia , the electronics is cheap. If you shop around you can find better deals than US... we found really good deal on flat screen tv. Also they offer 'brick & mortar store cheapest price' match.

Here are some key US equivalent websites & stores :
Walmart > Big W, Kmart
target > target
Home Depot/Lowes >Bunnings 
grocery > Coles/woolworths
Macys > Myer /David Jones

Craiglist > gumtree
Nextag.com > Shopbot,myshopping
Trulia > realestate.com.au ,.realestateview.com.au
Suburb Reviews > St Kilda guide, moving to Melbourne (Greater) | StreetAdvisor.com.au
Amazon > nothing , really miss amazon.com .Closest equivalent is ebay.
Gasbuddy > MotorMouth - Fuel Prices and Petrol Prices Australia
product reviews > productreview.com.au ( reviews are always mixed , unlike amazon where the reviews are consistent )
bank rate > Compare Credit Cards, Home Loans, Car Insurance and more | RateCity


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> I did bring my PS3 over from the States. I don't use it as much for video games (although games purchased in the US and Oz work on it) as I do for playing Netflix and Hulu, which I think are essential for expats


I have media PC hooked up to the TV. For months I was not able to watch Hulu as it is blocked in OZ. Few days ago found a chrome browser app called hola unblocker that works intermittently .

I am assuming the PS3 bypasses the OZ ip check and thats the reason you can watch Hulu on PS3 ?




> since Australian television is pretty horrible. (They play reruns of Happy Days!) .



mash,friends, every body loves raymond ....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree, it seems besides clothes, I wouldnt bring anything. 

It is possible you might like a furnished home but cant take it as you have a lot of it waiting at the Dock for you to collect it. 

Utensils..It seems if you have something favourite like your favourite set of knives that you own then I would pack em but I wouldnt buy utensils to ship it to Australia, that would be spending twice..

Same with Electronics, I would take my Braun vegetable chopper but only because it works amazing and I would need 1 when I reach Australia, I wouldnt buy it then ship it and then find a converter for it. That would be spending thrice on 1 thing. 

I would take absolute good stuff I cant part with with me and whole set of clothes. But definitely not ship anything, you never know how much you end up paying at the end including insurance and freight and cost of converting them so they are working fine there.

I actually wanted to ship my Benz from Canada but the duty, insurance and shipping is soooo much I could buy it in Australia, a new one.

And I know cars in Australia are waaaayyyy excpensive than you get in US, Canada


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> I have media PC hooked up to the TV. For months I was not able to watch Hulu as it is blocked in OZ. Few days ago found a chrome browser app called hola unblocker that works intermittently .
> 
> I am assuming the PS3 bypasses the OZ ip check and thats the reason you can watch Hulu on PS3 ?
> 
> ...


Haha MASH. That too. It's ridiculous! And don't get me started on Aussie soaps...

There's a service called Unblock-Us.com, which is a godsend. Basically it's a proxy service that is able to bypass the foreign IP restrictions for Netflix and Hulu (and a variety of other sites - you can stream off of network websites too for example). For Netflix it even lets you change what country you want so you can see the local content for that country - I typically have it set to US but sometimes I want to watch British shows, so I can set it to UK and have access to the UK Netflix, which has a wider variety of British TV. It's $5/month but it's totally worth it.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Reminds me I still have to work out what to do with my Cocker Spaniel....He has lived with me more than 6 months in India. I got him from Detroit and according to the Customs I have to quarantine him for a month once he reaches Aus but...If the Pet is residing in HR Country, then he cannot be brought directly to Australia, he has to be quarantined for 6 months in any listed LR Country and then quarantined for a month in Aus..

Too much stress for the little one..

Do you have a pet?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> I agree, it seems besides clothes, I wouldnt bring anything.


I haven't had any problems finding clothes here. It's definitely more expensive than the States though. I was in Kuala Lumpur a couple weeks ago (thank you cheap Air Asia flights!) and I was like a kid in a candy store with all their malls and (relatively) cheap shopping. Seems I'm not the only person from Australia who does that because I heard a lot of Aussie accents at the malls!

Cars are insanely expensive here. We paid about $13k for a 2009 Toyota Corolla and that was with a dealer discount!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

Comparing cars from Singapore.. They can costs more than S$110K for a Toyota or Honda 1.6L
So cars will be like heaven for those move from Singapore..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I haven't had any problems finding clothes here. It's definitely more expensive than the States though. I was in Kuala Lumpur a couple weeks ago (thank you cheap Air Asia flights!) and I was like a kid in a candy store with all their malls and (relatively) cheap shopping. Seems I'm not the only person from Australia who does that because I heard a lot of Aussie accents at the malls!
> 
> Cars are insanely expensive here. We paid about $13k for a 2009 Toyota Corolla and that was with a dealer discount!


Yeah, thats what I meant..

Must do something about the car though..Might have to live on public transit for a while


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yeah, thats what I meant..
> 
> Must do something about the car though..Might have to live on public transit for a while


Not sure where you're planning on ending up, but I find Melbourne's public transport system to be fairly decent. The city is also very bike-friendly.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Not sure where you're planning on ending up, but I find Melbourne's public transport system to be fairly decent. The city is also very bike-friendly.


Sydney mostly..


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

What would be a good and cheap way of sending some heavy boxes from US to Australia?


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

findraj said:


> I agree, it seems besides clothes, I wouldnt bring anything.
> 
> It is possible you might like a furnished home but cant take it as you have a lot of it waiting at the Dock for you to collect it.
> 
> ...


Benz in Ausi will cost much much more than here in NA. I have bimmer which I would like to take irrespective to shipping cost but left vs right hand kills the deal.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks ..will check it out 


ozbound12 said:


> There's a service called Unblock-Us.com, which is a godsend.


----------



## crazylegs (Feb 2, 2013)

have you tried unotelly web site you can get netflix from many different countries with this service.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

crazylegs said:


> have you tried unotelly web site you can get netflix from many different countries with this service.


You can do that with Unblock-Us as well. I think they're competing services so try which one works best for you!


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Anfieldknight, 

What car are you getting when you get to Oz? I have had a couple Infiniti's I love here in the US. But, they're really expensive in Oz. I'm thinking clunkers considering I plan on keeping my country club membership here in the States while in Australia. 

Where do you plan on migrating to?


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

S58cRenu said:


> Anfieldknight,
> 
> What car are you getting when you get to Oz? I have had a couple Infiniti's I love here in the US. But, they're really expensive in Oz. I'm thinking clunkers considering I plan on keeping my country club membership here in the States while in Australia.
> 
> Where do you plan on migrating to?


I will be moving there early next year.. 

I prefer Japanese cars.. Especially mpv types.. 

Owning a beamer or a merc in Singapore is like almost buying a house in OZ.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> I will be moving there early next year..
> 
> I prefer Japanese cars.. Especially mpv types..
> 
> Owning a beamer or a merc in Singapore is like almost buying a house in OZ.


You know that sucks so bad, house last life time and cars dont.

Seriously whoever decides the market prices of luxury cars must not be wanting to sell those down under


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

findraj said:


> You know that sucks so bad, house last life time and cars dont.
> 
> Seriously whoever decides the market prices of luxury cars must not be wanting to sell those down under


Well.. That's the problem many are facing.. Only the rich afford to buy luxurious cars. 

Average citizens have difficulty.. 

Even the public houses in Singapore doesn't belong to us.. 

Unless you are rich and afford your own private housing.. Which can cost minimum $1m..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> Well.. That's the problem many are facing.. Only the rich afford to buy luxurious cars.
> 
> Average citizens have difficulty..
> 
> ...


Thats totally ridiculous!!! I can buy a car worth 50K-65 k not 200K lollllllllllll


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

findraj said:


> Thats totally ridiculous!!! I can buy a car worth 50K-65 k not 200K lollllllllllll


$200k is just the basic model.. The lower end.. Eg.. BMW 3 series..


----------



## Immiseek (Oct 17, 2012)

AnfieldKnight said:


> $200k is just the basic model.. The lower end.. Eg.. BMW 3 series..


One thing is for sure, you will not feel the pinch of "expensive" Aussie cities.

I presume that it'd be more affordable for you as compared to SIngapore


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Immiseek said:


> One thing is for sure, you will not feel the pinch of "expensive" Aussie cities.
> 
> I presume that it'd be more affordable for you as compared to SIngapore


Wish I could take my bimmer from here,but Lhd to rhd kills the idea :-(


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Check this out :
Homeshipping |Flat Rate Menu

*The $395 No Weight Limit Deal
*
_How it works
The deal is door to port by sea. Click Here to see if your port applies to the deal
You purchase the boxes according to the combos below ( boxes can be found at Home Depot)
You email the receipt to [email protected] for an up to a $25 reimbursement
You order a combinations by clicking on Select next to the combo.
We send you the labels via email
The labeled boxes will be picked up for an additional fee and delivered to one of our loading facilities
After 25-45 Days our receiving agent will contact you letting you know that your boxes have arrived
You will have to clear your boxes from customs and the receiving agent_




UStoAusi said:


> What would be a good and cheap way of sending some heavy boxes from US to Australia?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Cant forget the day I had to let go my beamer


she was so fine ..
black on balck ..5 .. chrome ..
miss riding her ...miss taking care of her .. miss her smell

 beamers are so expensive here.. its retarded 

to buy one here , probably will have to wait till I get super old ..with dentures and hip replacement 







UStoAusi said:


> Wish I could take my bimmer from here,but Lhd to rhd kills the idea :-(


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Cant forget the day I had to let go my beamer
> 
> 
> she was so fine ..
> ...


This is due to stupidity of Ausi government... nothing else. If they allow people to import cars , retailers have to bring down prices to compete.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Check this out :
> Homeshipping |Flat Rate Menu
> 
> *The $395 No Weight Limit Deal
> ...


Did you try their service?


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn expa2020a . . . Sounds like you in LOVE wich yo beamer BRO. 

I FEEL your pain.

I'm saving up to see if I can buy a MINI, haha.


----------



## S58cRenu (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheers for this link. Sounds like a good deal. I'll report to you guys in NOV once I move to Oz.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

no, but I know someone who uses similar service...just not this particular one 


UStoAusi said:


> Did you try their service?


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

*Netflix!*



ozbound12 said:


> as I do for playing Netflix and Hulu, which I think are essential for expats since Australian television is pretty horrible.


Hi,
I'm from the US and a Netflix addict. So, with a PS you can play Netflix in Oz? You can't stream it via the web here, so this surprises me! Can you share how this works?

Best,
Kate


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,
I came here last September with just 4 suitcases, just paid the excess baggage charge on the plane, no shipping. If I had brought one more suitcase, I would have packed it with linens and cotton clothing. They don't grow much, if any, cotton in Oz, so cotton stuff is either cheaply made because woven thinly to use less cotton or it's very expensive. Synthetic fabrics rule here. If you like cotton clothes, sheets, etc., bring 'em with you or plan to spend a lot or get poor quality.

Oh, also you might think about whether you are going to live in an apartment or house. I haven't seen any laundry room in Oz so far that would fit a full sized washer and dryer from the US. Most hold smaller front loader washers, and either no dryer (because electricity is expensive, so most folks line dry clothes) or a smaller dryer mounted hanging on the wall above the washer. Every apartment I've been in is this way, and most houses as well.

Best,
Kate


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

Can I just say, you rock--thanks!! I had no idea this existed . . .


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> What would be a good and cheap way of sending some heavy boxes from US to Australia?


I've found that the cheapest box shipping is actually the US postal service. But it still isn't cheap. I've shipped 3 boxes of books, each weighing about 36lbs, and it was just under $600 US.

Best,
Kate


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

katewandering said:


> Hi,
> I'm from the US and a Netflix addict. So, with a PS you can play Netflix in Oz? You can't stream it via the web here, so this surprises me! Can you share how this works?
> 
> Best,
> Kate


Did you have a look at Unblock Us? You don't need a PS3 to watch Netflix or Hulu if you use this service, you can also watch on your computer. I just prefer to watch it on my TV.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

cool ..what size were the boxes ?


katewandering said:


> I've found that the cheapest box shipping is actually the US postal service. But it still isn't cheap. I've shipped 3 boxes of books, each weighing about 36lbs, and it was just under $600 US.
> 
> Best,
> Kate


----------



## katewandering (Jul 1, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> cool ..what size were the boxes ?


They were about 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft. You can go to the US post office website and get a quote for international shipping by inputting box dimensions and weight!


----------



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

I have heard about Target stores and iga are very cheap. Is that correct ?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

JacksonWane said:


> I have heard about Target stores and iga are very cheap. Is that correct ?


Yes, Targets is one of the cheap ones - along with Best Buys and Walmarts. So cheap that some people with pride dont want to be caught shopping in there


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

stormgal said:


> Yes, Targets is one of the cheap ones - along with Best Buys and Walmarts. So cheap that some people with pride dont want to be caught shopping in there


There is no Best Buy or Walmart here.

Target is cheap, Kmart is even cheaper. For groceries I find Coles is the cheapest.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently got 189 visa for Australia. We are planning to move permanently sometime in May/June and wondering what should we take from US to Australia. Following are some of the things I am thinking of buying new,
> 
> ...


I would suggest to buy cosmwtics from US,even the drug store makeup brands are expensive in Australia


----------



## JacksonWane (May 3, 2013)

For student; the pride can be ignored if there is cheap one


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

If you are moving with permanent residency, Qantas used to offer a special 1-time deal for new permanent residents - each person on the visa could bring up to SIX BAGS FOR FREE!

I will be investigating this, and taking it advantage of it if it still exists, on my next trip to the US, where I have a storage unit still full of a lot of stuff that would be useful.

I have been in Australia for 4 years. I started with 5 suitcases and/or boxes (if you can't use the Qantas deal, Hawaiian at one point had cheap excess baggage, don't know if they still do). Every time I went back to the US, I'd go back with one near-empty suitcase, and come back with two full ones.

Best advice if you're in a major city or can get to one: gumtree.com.au will save you thousands. People leave major cities at a stunning rate, often after only having been here a year or two. Nearly new stuff goes for almost pennies on the dollar. Most recent acquisition: huge bureau, contemporary modern lacquer style, 8ft long, $100, cosmetically PERFECT.

Don't bring your appliances. Waste. Nicer ones are available here.

Electronics, maybe bring, except for TV's. I believe the Australian TV's use a different over-the-air digital system, and they definitely use 50hz rather than the US 60hz standard. Anything with motors (including your kitchenaid mixer) will require a converter, so think twice.

Computers and tech gadgets: bring. Standard advice: put your large computers in a box AFTER removing the hard drives. Hand carry the hard drive in a purse or in your laptop bag (with your laptop), DO NOT CHECK IT. Too much potential for data loss.

Clothes: Depending on where you're moving, maybe bring some or a lot. I first moved to northern Queensland. My Portland, Oregon clothes would have been mostly useless there. Now I live in Sydney, and on my next trip back, I'll be grabbing another couple suitcases of high end business wear. Cheap clothing abounds here, but it's not very nice. I can't even FIND quality on the level of Anne Klein and Lafayette 148 here, at any price. And moderate clothing is very pricey, including US brands like Levi's, Gap, NYDJ jeans, etc. There's a reason many Aussies shop for clothing overseas.

Heavy stuff like books: TOUGH CALL. It's up to you.

Art: If not fragile, bring. It's a reminder of "home". I have 25 years of collected art on my walls, and it's important to me. Same with photos.

Jewelry: HAND CARRY and don't let it out of your sight. I used a lockable metal briefcase for mine.

Kitchen utensils: Bring if you have room and if it's not too heavy. Le Creuset is expensive enough that shipping (sea) might be justifiable.

Linens: Sheets seem to be better quality in the US (higher thread count). If you have some you like, *BRING*. On the bright side, there's a lot of Sheridan here that is very nice if you can afford it.

DVD's, videos: Australia uses a different TV encoding (PAL instead of NTSC), so may be problematic. Bring (if we're not talking hundreds here ;-) and be prepared to jury-rig a solution like finding a combo VCR that can convert NTSC video to PAL, or playing DVD's on your computer and outputting to your TV.

Lamps: Many globes sold here are the bayonnet mount (push and turn) style rather than the Edison (screw in) style, so you might have difficulty getting replacement globes. Consider that before packing lamps.

Bicycles: If you have a good one (like $800 and up), BRING. Good bicycles are far more expensive here. Probably the case for much sporting equipment.

Optimistic, flexible attitude: BRING! Many things here are very similar to the US (depending on where you live), but many things are different.


----------

